

Comcast admits its 300GB data cap serves no technical purpose - allworknoplay
http://bgr.com/2015/08/16/comcast-data-caps-300-gb/

======
dgrove
It would be nice if Comcast delivered the speeds they promised. Currently
paying for the 250mbps down package and on average i'm lucky to get 80mbps

~~~
mullingitover
Call them and complain. Demand a refund, and if they don't provide it, report
them to the FTC. That's the advice I got from a charter cable technician after
he replaced all the cable wiring in my house and my Internet speeds were
slower when he finished. The cable company was oversubscribed at the node and
by the time the rewire was done the evening Netflix crunch had started.

~~~
dgrove
I have. They do the typical, "oh, service is actually partially out in your
area. Please try again in 12 hours."

~~~
Nadya
Ask to speak to a manager or you're going to cancel your service. Then explain
the issue to the manager. Make sure the manager understands failure to fix the
problem will result in termination of your service. Also make sure to ask for
their name or extension in case no progress is made.

If no progress is made - call a competitor. Explain your scenario and see if
they'll:

a) Pay to terminate your contract (if you're on one), usually in the form of a
credit onto your account and b) free installation (usually a given anyways)

Then call the manager back (this is why you asked for their name/extension)
and cancel your service. Switch to the other provider.

I've gone from getting 20mbps and paying for 50mbps to getting 140mbps and
paying for 50mbps. Without switching providers.

If switching providers doesn't sound nice (because paying for a tv/net/phone
bundle or something) don't worry. They typically cave in after you threaten to
leave and you can skip the whole "call a competitor" backup plan and you don't
actually have to cancel if the plan fails. But it sure helps you sound more
authentic when you actually consider cancelling and take appropriate action as
if you were going to cancel.

This can also be used to get your phone upgrade earlier than your contract
states. You just have to sound _authentic_ about cancelling their service. A
similar tactic can be used against branched/franchised entities by threatening
to call corporate.

The managers will typically bend over backwards to retain you as a customer.
Especially if you have history with them. No way in hell they want to lose a
customer of the past 4-5 years because of some internet speed issues. They'll
usually bump you up an entire tier without charge (and keep an eye on any
price increase after 6/12 months...then call them out on it if it occurs).

Unfortunately I have a lot of experience in this area. As I refuse to let a
company take advantage of me simply because others are complacent with letting
the company take advantage of them.

~~~
joshmn
What if you don't have another provider in your area?

A lot of us don't.

~~~
Nadya
Threaten to file a complaint to the FTC, as previously mentioned.

In general there is always someone you can complain to.

Also often times there are local mom&pop places that are resellers and pay to
piggyback on the line. Except they tend to actually provide the advertised
speeds. Only problem is they also tend to be a bit more expensive. Although if
you only have the one provider, I don't know if the resellers are even a
thing...

------
chmielewski
I don't care what anyone says, Comcast and AT&T splitting monopolized service
zones are worse than Google, Microsoft, Apple, Amazon.

------
bbali
I have moved on from Comcast almost an year ago and I couldn't have been
happier to with my current ISP, frontier. The pain I endured while paying
Comcast my top dollars make me wish that they face a similar demise like
Blockbuster, B&N and others.

------
dmitrygr
In other news: grass still green.

